# Smith 686 7 Shot



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Fondled one in the gun store last week. Loved the weight, the trigger. I own a Smith 1911 and Model 60 snubby (ouch) in 357 and they are fine guns. 

Anybody own this piece who can give me a little encouragement? It doesn't take much.


----------

